# 1980's Colnago mtb!!



## jkey (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi.
I bought a new old stock Colnago MTB bike on Ebay.
It's real retro bike, and i love it!
I wonder about this bike's authenticity of Colnago.
The Poland seller told me that he never sells a fake.
Anyway i bought this bike because it's beautiful. 
There is no serial number or no engraved clover on tube.
If someone have opinions i want to hear it.
Thanks for reading.

Regards.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I guess I'll get this started. I may be the last person to have any experience with Colnago mtb's, so take whatever I say with a grain of salt.

It doesn't look like one... at least not like a Master from a geometry standpoint. The rear derailleur is a pretty low end and I'm not sure about the fork.

However, Colnago did make a FIFA 1990 World Cup mountain bike that looks similar, different fork and front derailleur guide, so it may be a lower end Colnago mtb.

Either way, it is cool!

John


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

I rode a bunch of Colnago mtbs like that in Italy in the 80s (would rent them in the Alps). Dunno what you mean by "real" or where they were made. Inexpensive mtbs, kinda fun.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Offhand since the only thing that says Colnago is the decals and the headset, I'd say fake. Plus the road derailleur and the "Mountain Bike" decal are tacky.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's the catalog page for an '88 Colnago mtb: https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/colnago-88/20.jpg

Your bike is not so different from this one to think that yours is not a real Colnago. Your bike is older than the one from '88.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Colnago seems to love putting their club emblem in their lugs - on the picture you can see them on the fork crown and they probably appear other spots. The Ops bike has none.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

I think you guys are confusing this with the high end road frames. These are cheap bikes sold in Italy in the 80s with the Colnago name. That is all. No conspiracy here.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Henry Chinaski said:


> I think you guys are confusing this with the high end road frames. These are cheap bikes sold in Italy in the 80s with the Colnago name. That is all. No conspiracy here.


Henry, thanks for setting us straight. Your first post pretty much confirmed it is a Colnago. It is just tough to put cheap and Colnago in the same sentence.

It is still a cool bike and the OP should ride it proudly.

John


----------



## RitcheyRider604 (Sep 14, 2016)

It's absolutely a fake. He's even selling a bike now using the same photos.


----------

